# Blast and Cruise at 21 Years Old?!?!



## zach81210 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey guys, as you can tell by the title, I'm 21 and I'm on my 2nd cycle right now of Test E and Deca, 500mg/week and 300mg/week respectively. Doing standard 12.5 mg of Aromasin and 0.5 mg of Caber.


My first cycle was a test e only cycle at 400 mg/week and I gained significant results from that. I did that cycle from September-December (12 weeks) and went gained 16 lbs (from 150lbs to 166 lbs, I'm 5'5" btw). That was right after my contest (which I did natty) in the NPC doing classic physique, hence why I weighed so little. I had about 4 years of bodybuilding experience before then. 


I took about two months off after PCT from my first cycle and then hopped back on again. I recovered just fine with Nolva at 20 mg per day for 4 weeks. This cycle is going just fine as well, as I'm about a month into it. Please guys, don't hassle me about how young I am, I fully accept the consequences of starting at a young age and have done my research (though more knowledge is always better, hence why I'm coming to you guys for help).


So my question for you guys is...Why would it be so bad to blast and cruise at this age? I always hear that it's really bad and that you shouldn't even consider it, but nobody ever says why. It's just something I thought of recently. I understand that it's a life-long commitment. I feel like this would be so much easier/cheaper than paying for PCT stuff constantly and suffering through recovery and going through a yo-yo effect, when I know I'll be doing AAS for a while (my goal is to become an IFBB pro in Classic Physique). 


I feel like cruising at 150 mg/week wouldn't be so harmful for me, given that's a TRT dose, no? I have naturally "low" test, even though it's still classified as normal on the ranges (approximately 320ish every time I've tested it over the past few years as a natty). So I feel like my natty test sucks anyway, why not just feel this good all the time, whilst keeping my cruise at a safe and reasonable dosage and duration?


Please give me honest answers guys. I'm really curious as to why. But please don't roast me for asking a "stupid" question. I just can't seem to find the answer anywhere else.

Stats:

Height: 5'5"
Weight: 178 lbs
BF%: 11.3%


Thanks guys!


Zach


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 28, 2018)

got the same problem bro, but naturally my test levels used to be high AF, then I decided to roll in, first time I got bloods it was like 1100, back when I was 19... Waited  then took the plunge way to early.. 

Very big mistake , now they are below 300 I think it was like 278 or 328, idk man if your natty levels are already ****ed I mean?
But the question is. Were they this way before you ever tried it the first time.
This is one of those things that once it is begun, there isn't really going back, not that you have much to back to ... But your young man. Real young.



Your gonna get an ear full from all the guys here so I'll save you the additional. I feel like you know what's up bro.. What is bad and what is good. 

looks like your doing this cycle correctly but, money isn't really a big issue if your concerned about it being "cheaper" it comes with a lot of health shit. Plus blood work and shit so it really isn't cheaper lol.... But Being as it is. If your gonna cruise I would definitely roll higher than 150 though. But that's just my ass... 

Anyway, your gonna get a lot more shit here real quick lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2018)

If you are committed to being a pro*, have 4 years of BB experience and already have shitty test levels, then go for it. 

possible consequences:

body wont be able to make testosterone on its own after you B&C for a while: you will never recover and must be on test for life to feel normal. 

Infertility: most guys this isn't an issue. I would suggest freezing some sperm in case you want to have a kid later but your balls don't work. 

Possible higher cardiac complications. Chronically elevated BP and cholesterol.

*you should post a pic here. Do you have the genetics it takes to be pro? If you do and you're committed to it you'll have to blast and cruise to achieve that.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 28, 2018)

If your goal is to become an IFBB pro then blast & cruise is the way to go. It's that simple. 

Also, being an IFBB pro and being "healthy" are contradictory goals. So the whole "blast and cruise is bad for you" stuff really isn't applicable in your situation - you do what you need to do and manage the sides as best as possible along the way.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 28, 2018)

I cant stress enough how bad a decision this is at your age so I wont.  You are 5'8" 178 and 11% bf.  To get to comp form you would be in the late 140's.  That's no where close to IFBB level.  Anyway, if you are going to do it, and be a pro, you have to blast and cruise.  The pro's don't really have to deal with the yo yo ing and stuff.  I work with two of them.  But these guys are also 275 on stage.  As Zilla and Jin both said, healthy and IFBB pro cant be said in the same sentence.  You will have to manage the sides, get blood work done often.  Since you are aspiring to be a pro I am sure you have done your homework to know what you will need to take and how to eat  blah, blah blah.  EXPENSIVE.  Any way dude, best of luck to you.  Post a pic and let us see what you are dealing with.


----------



## PFM (Mar 28, 2018)

I have yet to meet anyone in the their 30's, 40's, 50's, 60's that stated "man I sure am glad I used AAS when I was 20".


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 28, 2018)

The chance of you being married to the needle for life if you pursue your plan, pretty much 100%.  Realistically what are your chances if making it to that pro level. Realistically.  Not trying to piss in your Cheerios,  but if you are smart about this you'll give that some heavy consideration.  And I would include talking to a few of the pros for their opinion on that as well.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 28, 2018)

You have already gotten some good advice, so I wont add to it... 

But im with Jin, post up some pics. We want to see what you look like...


----------



## snake (Mar 28, 2018)

Assuming you are truthful and forthcoming with all the information, I feel for you. It would suck to be in your 20's and riding that low on your TT. 

You got some good advice and things to consider....


----------



## Hurt (Mar 28, 2018)

Why do you want to become an IFBB Pro in Classic Physique?

What is your Plan B?

Do you have good genetics? Structure, muscle bellies, do you respond well to drugs, diet, etc? 

If you want to become a classic physique pro you have to have amazing structure with lines that taper to a super tight, tiny waist, flaring quads, etc - what do you look like? Post up pics.

You need to be realistic and have a backup plan. Are you pursuing a degree?

Do you ever want to have a family?

These are all questions I asked myself in my mid-20's and I tabled the blast/cruise protocol until now - I'm 30, married with my first kid, and have built a successful business. I couldn't be more happy of the decision I made, because now I have the financial freedom to pursue bodybuilding as a passion and I don't need to depend on it as my career.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2018)

Don’t do it........................


----------



## Mythos (Mar 29, 2018)

zach81210 said:


> Hey guys, as you can tell by the title, I'm 21 and I'm on my 2nd cycle right now of Test E and Deca, 500mg/week and 300mg/week respectively. Doing standard 12.5 mg of Aromasin and 0.5 mg of Caber.
> 
> 
> My first cycle was a test e only cycle at 400 mg/week and I gained significant results from that. I did that cycle from September-December (12 weeks) and went gained 16 lbs (from 150lbs to 166 lbs, I'm 5'5" btw). That was right after my contest (which I did natty) in the NPC doing classic physique, hence why I weighed so little. I had about 4 years of bodybuilding experience before then.
> ...



Did you get a true natty test level pre AAS or are those test numbers from some time in-between cycles?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2018)

Zilla pretty much summed it up. His words are my thoughts exactly. You appear to know what has to be done to pursue your goals and dreams. I'm glad they came out with classic physique. Now there is another choice besides going the monster route. It's a safer bet, never a guarantee, but no doubt  it's less risky. Hey man if this is your dream, and like you said you know the commitment involved. You know one thing that's rarely mentioned when people are pursuing a pro card. Luck.. There is a luck factor as well. Life going well without any setbacks preventing you from being consistent up till stage day. Show after show after show. Good luck, be smart, find a Dr who will monitor you, follow your dream...or don't. It's your choice.


----------



## zach81210 (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes, those were my true natty test levels tested throughout the years being a natty before I ever started taking AAS. It would always be between 300 and 350ish, even with a very clean diet and intense training.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 29, 2018)

zach81210 said:


> Yes, those were my true natty test levels tested throughout the years being a natty before I ever started taking AAS. It would always be between 300 and 350ish, even with a very clean diet and intense training.



That's pretty low for a guy your age, it seems  like you're going to be on trt later in life anyway.
I would just be aware of heart and liver health and get labs done often.


----------



## zach81210 (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh yes absolutely. I have many dreams and aspirations, this is just one of them. I am currently in pursuit of a Masters Degree in Exercise Physiology and plan to go for my Doctoral Degree after completing my Masters. I'm going into the research field, plan to open up my own supplement line backed by my research, become a professor one day, and eventually have my own gym as well. This certainly isn't the only path I want to take. However, I've been in love with bodybuilding for a while and it has shaped my love for the field I pursue.

I know it's may be because I'm young that I say this, but I've never really aspired to have a family of my own. I've always been career/goal-oriented. I mean if it ever came down to it MAYBE I would adopt, but I don't care to have one of my own, isn't at all important to me. 

Do I have good genetics? I mean, I don't really know how to answer that question. I've always had a lower body made for this sport, I've never had small/weak legs. I guess you guys can be the judge when I put up some pics.


----------



## bvs (Mar 29, 2018)

I was in a similar situation, although a couple of years older. I went on doctor prescribed trt and blast a couple of times a year depending on comp schedule and life in general. Keep on top of your health; especially your heart and blood pressure


----------



## Hurt (Mar 29, 2018)

zach81210 said:


> Oh yes absolutely. I have many dreams and aspirations, this is just one of them. I am currently in pursuit of a Masters Degree in Exercise Physiology and plan to go for my Doctoral Degree after completing my Masters. I'm going into the research field, plan to open up my own supplement line backed by my research, become a professor one day, and eventually have my own gym as well. This certainly isn't the only path I want to take. However, I've been in love with bodybuilding for a while and it has shaped my love for the field I pursue.
> 
> I know it's may be because I'm young that I say this, but I've never really aspired to have a family of my own. I've always been career/goal-oriented. I mean if it ever came down to it MAYBE I would adopt, but I don't care to have one of my own, isn't at all important to me.
> 
> Do I have good genetics? I mean, I don't really know how to answer that question. I've always had a lower body made for this sport, I've never had small/weak legs. I guess you guys can be the judge when I put up some pics.



Well it certainly sounds like you aren’t the run of the mill jackass who poses this question. I can tell you’ve done a lot of thinking, and I think you have some fantastic goals. 

For what its worth, when I was your age I felt the same way about a family. Then I met the woman of my dreams. Hell, Ronnie Coleman has like 12 kids so it’s not an impossibility, just know that fertility issues could be something you’ll contend with one day. 

Regarding your genetics, maybe you’re just very humble, but in general if you’re genetically gifted you’ll know. People will constantly remind you of it. I’m by no means a genetic elite like some of the monsters out there, but I’d say I do have very good genetics and everyone in the gym, all my friends who lift, even random people will remark on it. One good indication is being accused of using gear long before you ever did, and blowing up when you use moderate doses. I am 2 inches taller than you and I was 215lbs natty. After my first cycle I was over 250. A good buddy of mine ran the same cycle and saw nowhere near the same results. He accused me of taking more than I said, of taking different compounds, etc but I just responded differently to the gear.

i hope this helps but it does sound like you’ve got it together. Keep us updated and post up pics.


----------



## zach81210 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks, I really appreciate it! I do see some of the people on forums like this and I understand why you guys tear them apart, some of them do some absolutely crazy protocols, it drives me nuts tbh. It's definitely something I have to do more research on, I just wanted your guys' opinions. I've just gave it some serious thought and I feel like as long as I do it properly, get my bloods like I should, and stop/modify my protocol if issues arise, then I should be able to live a healthy life. 

Again, I can't answer the question of IF i'll ever have kids. I'm too deep into my research in the lab along with all my other endeavors to even be worried about that kind of stuff. As far as my genetics go, some people have accused me of using gear when I took my bulk the furthest I ever did when I was natty (170 lbs, this was before I cut for my show). I thought it was super funny at the time. A lot of people now at my university are catching on to the fact that I'm on, especially given that I gained so much size just on my moderate dose test only cycle alone, never mind this current cycle, which is absolutely nuts. I feel like my body just eats this stuff up, sides are very manageable (blood pressure is slightly higher, some acne on back and shoulders). Plan to donate blood to mitigate the BP issue. 

Okay, now I'll get to getting those pics to you guys!


----------



## zach81210 (Mar 29, 2018)

*This is me during the middle of my test only cycle in November*




6 weeks into my test only cycle


----------



## zach81210 (Mar 29, 2018)

This was me a couple weeks into my current cycle


----------



## stonetag (Mar 29, 2018)

Luck often goes unmentioned in anyone's story of success, but it plays a far bigger role in life than people know, or will admit.


----------



## Leanmeanchine88 (Mar 29, 2018)

Quick History Lesson: 
40 years ago, with the introduction of wheat germ gluten, it was in the infancy of our food supply. Upon introducing this new Frankenstein-grain to our food supply, we never tested it on humans prior to introducing to the populace. Fast forward to today, it is statistically accurate that, on an average total test, men of today are 38% LOWER I. Total test largely due to wheat germ gluten / and mass food prod. Big Agri and Big Pharma gotta make their $ on the backend now with ever dick hard drug known to man. 

Nutrition has caused men to have total lower test regardless of nutrition. It’s something we’ve unfortunately managed to cause genetic changes in our DNA in such a short time. 

To your Success


----------



## Hurt (Mar 30, 2018)

Youre definitely carrying some muscle for your age! It’s hard to tell much about your structure from the angles you’ve presented but you’re looking thick for sure!


----------



## RISE (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm with the guys that are telling you to go for it.

There are consequences to pretty much anything in life, the two big factors here for me are that you...
1.  Recognize the potential consequences of your decision and accept that these will happen.
2.  You have the experience and genetics to possibly capture your dream.

Too many people on here are clueless and have no work ethic or haven't even dipped their feet into competition and want to take the fast way to "success".


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2018)

I will say that your feelings on having kids will change significantly over time. I spent my 20s and 30s perusing “things” only to realize having three kids will be the greats thing I do in life.

I’d follow the earlier advice and do what you can to preserve your ability to have your own kids. Not sure what they can do to preserve sperm but it’s worth the research. Might as well put the same work effort into managing the downsides as you’re putting into chasing your goals. Good luck!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 30, 2018)

you can have your semen frozen for later. bad part is your paying to jerk off into a cup. and the insemination process is very very expensive with no gaurantees.


----------



## zach81210 (Mar 30, 2018)

Could my outlook on kids change? Possibly, I understand that. I have a lot of life ahead of me so I'll definitely look into preserving my fertility. But for now, I'm focused on my goals and I want to make sure I accomplish at least most of my goals before I even consider that. 

But I really do thank you guys again for your help, I appreciate you guys actually listening to what I had to say (or type for that matter) and provide some thoughtful insight into my situation instead of automatically assuming I'm some stupid kid who just want "gainz". 

And thank you Hurt! One day I hope to have a physique like yours!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2018)

you look real good bro..Great bis


----------

